# lever gun ideas?



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I am actually considering posting one of my AR's to trade for 2 lever guns I want a 45-70 and a 30-30 30/06 or 357. 

Wife wants a lever gun for the macho cool factor, so I am wondering if

A. ya think 45-70 is too much gun (i know no such thing) 
B. Worth it to buy 357 lever action and shoot reload 38spc any advantage to it?
C. Anyone think I am just crazy for wanting to trade an AR for some relic lever guns lol.

There is a gun trading a 45-70 camp- straight stock with reloading dies brass and weights etc for 650ish.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

If you practice good technique, you can do pretty near everything w/ a good lever gun that you could do w/ an AR.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I still regret letting my pre-64 model 94 go some years back. Good gun, just didn't care for the round. The 30-06 that replaced it made up for it. 03 spring bolt. Only thing I like about lever is the "cowboy" feel it gives you. Just my thoughts.

Matt


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

bluetogreens said:


> I am actually considering posting one of my AR's to trade for 2 lever guns I want a 45-70 and a 30-30 30/06 or 357.
> 
> Wife wants a lever gun for the macho cool factor, so I am wondering if
> 
> ...


a) 45-70 capable to take any 2 or 4 legged critter on Planet? Okay maybe a stretch, but without a doubt N.America. Does it kick, yes, the lighter models kick more. With handloading it can be up/or downloaded for what purpose you need.

b) I have two 357 lever guns. Love them, shot many a deer with them. Comparable to a 30-30 with modern loadings. 38 spc brass is super nice for cheap loads. Lots of practice. Brass is cheaper for 38 specials that 357. Light loads are a real pleasure to shoot. I have a lee 6 cavity mold for 125g bullets, casting them plus reloading and I can shoot alot for very little money.

c) Price on AR's has about doubled in my area in last month. Its crazy, but if your wanting to capitalize on it, now is the time. 

I have a lever gun in 45 Long Colt also, so I am biased towards lever guns. Love them. Dependable, don't require magazines, most have short barrel that shoulders and handles really well. If I am going Deer Hunting in thick or heavy cover, my GO-TO gun over the years has been a lever action. If you have multiple AR's and are missing a lever gun in the collection, I would say go for it, but used ones in my area can be had for 300-400 Range at almost any Pawn or Gun store. Pistol Caliber are a little harder to find due to Cowboy Action shooters using them but they can still be had used. 

If your looking for some good articles to read on leverguns try this site.
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/Default.htm

Keep up posted on what you decide to do.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Only thing I have experience with is my cousin had a Marlin .4570. It was the alaskan guide gun, I think model 1885. Nice gun, it was pretty heavy so the recoil wasn't terrible, it was even heavier when fully loaded you would be suprised how much weight those BIG rounds add!


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

why not browning br1 ?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Love my lever actions.. I have (2) Marlin 336's in 30-30 and a Marlin 1894? in 357. All work smoothly and are good guns. I also have an Uberti Model 1860 Henry Rifle in 45 Colt. While I love the weight and feel of the rifle, there is a reason that the 45 Colt wasn't a rifle round in the past.. Also have a reproduction 1874 Sharps Carbine in 45-70, while it is technically it is a single shot lever action, it is a great little piece.. I haven't shot any high powered loads from it, so I can only say "what recoil".. The weight of the carbine and the "black powder/cowboy" loads I've shot have been easy on the shoulder.
As I said I love my lever actions, but that isn't to say I don't like the others as well...


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I carry a Marlin 1895 Guide Gun and 100rds in my truck all over the country and have complete confidence in it's ability to protect me,take down any game in NA,etc.I love my little .357 lever for just walking around the woods....Levers are always a good choice...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Ok so I am not nuts for wanting a lever action, Now the choice of calibers. I am thinking if I can get a deal on that 45-70 and maybe a 30-30 for the wife or general purpose. Of course I will reload with leverevolution etc. for the 30-30 and maybe the 45-70 but dang 50+ grains of powder each round on that makes for expensive no matter how ya put it. really hope I can find a decent 357, so i have matched ammo for a rifle and handgun but after that invasion last week where a woman shot a guy in the face/neck 5 times with 38 spc. I am starting to doubt the round.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If I were to recommend a lever action that had machismo, it would the US Army Winchester 1895 chambered in .30-40 Krag or .30-06. There is also the Winchester 1895 that was made by contract to the Russian Army chambered for the 7.62x54 cartridge. 









My second choice would the the Winchester 1895 saddle-ring carbine


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just curious why you are looking for a gun in the calibers you're asking about? Is this because you already stock ammo for that size, or they are just fascinating calibers to you?

What I am about to suggest comes in 308, a more common size round, and an actual rifle round. Not a handgun round like the 357. You can also find them in .243, .284 and .358, but prices will probably be more... 

I've always wanted a lever action myself, and was just gifted one last weekend. It's something I had never seen before, and even though I haven't shot it, I'm REALLY loving the design of it. after doing some research on them, come to find out they are highly regarded guns, and also have quite a bit of value to them.

The action on it is a hybrid basicially. It's a lever that's married to a multi-lug rotating bolt. So basicially. it's a short throw bolt operated by a lever, and uses a removable magazine... 

Take a look at the Winchester Model 88... It's a very interesting gun, has good value, and has a strong following.. I'm told it has a hard kick, and according to the article below, they also agree... 

http://www.chuckhawks.com/winchester_88.htm


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't forget to look over Browning BLR they come in a lot of usefull calibers from 7-08 to 358 and have a very hany feal (not to mention look realy classey that would apeal to your wife. You might even get her to clean it!
Dutch


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

bluetogreens said:


> Ok so I am not nuts for wanting a lever action, Now the choice of calibers. I am thinking if I can get a deal on that 45-70 and maybe a 30-30 for the wife or general purpose. Of course I will reload with leverevolution etc. for the 30-30 and maybe the 45-70 but dang 50+ grains of powder each round on that makes for expensive no matter how ya put it. really hope I can find a decent 357, so i have matched ammo for a rifle and handgun but after that invasion last week where a woman shot a guy in the face/neck 5 times with 38 spc. I am starting to doubt the round.


Don't doubt the round/caliber doubt the bullet on the round.. If they were FMJ they will penetrate with little to no expansion.. Better to use a round made for protection or to reload a hollow point.

I like my hollow points for the 357.. but also have Glasser rounds for protection when using the revolver. Which is rare, since I prefer to carry a semi for protection, but the DW prefers revolvers..

Also if you get a Marlin in 357 you can reload a hot pistol round which makes a decent rifle round. This way you never have to worry about overloading the pistol. The Henry Repeating Arms also make a sweet lever action. The Son-in-law has one in 44 mag/spl and it is a charm to shoot..


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

My favorite lever gun isn't nicest and happens to be the cheapest. Rossi levers have the best overall balance for me ( I have alligator arms), and are fun to shoot. They do use plastic followers and I've had one spring cover come off (about 17 degrees outside at the time).

They come blued or stainless, 16", 20", and 24", round or octogon barrel, etc., etc..

I've split a round fence post, dead center, iron sites at 90 paces, with them.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I am open to all calibers, But i have the shell plates for 30-30 30-06 and 38 spc(dies as well) and I like consolidating calibers. I currently own 9mm,38 spc, 45 acp, .223, 7.62x39 7.62x54r uhm and of course 22LR, trying to keep it simple, but the 45-70 which I am not gonna be able to get for now seems like a macho round and ive never shot anything larger than the 308. Right nwo if someone offered me 2 30-30 and 300 cash for the ar id probally take it. depending on guns of course. 

That model 88 is beautiful, 30-40 kraig is a btui ecentric for my tastes, and i doubt i could find the 1894 for the 54r round in my price range lol.

I have shot a lot of firearms, I own more than most, but Since I have only been activbely purchasing for the last 2 years (always had 1-2 but lived overseas so no guns whatsoever). I am a fledgling in the woods when it comes to mass collections.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I vote for a 38/357. Either becomes an entirely different cartridge when fired out of a rifle compared to a snub nose 38, especially if you handload. A lever gun with a 24 inch barrel can hold 12-13 of them. 38 brass is cheap and can be loaded to +p levels by the book or even to 38/44 levels if you know what you are doing. 357 brass can push a 158 grain cast bullet over 1800 fps out of a rifle with the slower magnum pistol powders. Not many critters out there going to catch one of those and throw it back at you!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Many good lever guns out there!

I do like the Savage 99's though. A 250/3000 and a .308 pictured


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Oh man ive been offered a gbl 45-70(guide gun) and 400 cash, or a 35 rem with ammo and leupold 1.5x5 vx, opinions?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bluetogreens said:


> Oh man ive been offered a gbl 45-70(guide gun) and 400 cash, or a 35 rem with ammo and leupold 1.5x5 vx, opinions?


Guide gun. Good hunting tool but more destructive if you ever need to punch through cinderblock walls. And easier to manufacture your own high performance/special purpose ammunition.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I picked up a Marlin a couple years ago. I threw the scope away and replaced it with a peep sight. the peep sight adds almost a foot to the sight plane. I LOVE it.
Edit: OK, it adds 7 inches, but that's around 50%. It's 16 inches from the front sight to the original rear sight.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

bluetogreens said:


> Oh man ive been offered a gbl 45-70(guide gun) and 400 cash, or a 35 rem with ammo and leupold 1.5x5 vx, opinions?


Guide Gun-put ghost rings on-good to go.....Great thing about 45-70 is reloading options-BP or smokeless....casting bullets is easy-can load Marlins HOT or not,my fav load is cast 450gr at 1300-1400fps..mild recoil or you can go with 300-325 at 1900-2000fps...in a pinch,I've loaded 10grs of fast pistol powder(w/dacron filler)and got 1200fps..Besides people look at a lever with those big rounds and don't think anything "evil" about it....I'm sure many million buffalo would disagree


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the lever guns and own several, including shotguns. The Henry levers are sweet.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have Winchester 94s in .45, .357 and a Winchester .22. All lever action. I like them because they are lighter than a Marlin and some others and well balanced. IF me I would go the .357 same as the pistols for the wife. I really like the Ranger model for the size....James


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

+1 on the peep sights my marlin got a 5d Williams receiver peep and a Lyman 17a front target sight 
adding 8 more inches of sight radius 

I wouldn't want to be a desert plate at 100 yards the conbination is also very fast to get on target 

I have to admit the temptation is there for me to sell off a mini 14 and get a ruger gun site carbine with optics or pair of levers in 44 or 3-4 870s 
wonder if anyone wants to trade a AK for a pair of 1911's 

temptation temptation


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

bluetogreens said:


> Oh man ive been offered a gbl 45-70(guide gun) and 400 cash, or a 35 rem with ammo and leupold 1.5x5 vx, opinions?


Price all depends on make and model, but keep in mind that AR rifles have jumped like 30-50% in value over last month. If you can find one in stock. Pretty much all the $1000 ARs sold out in my area. Lots around now for 1500-2000 though. Not sure if anyone is buying at those prices though.

Since sights have been brought up, I have Williams Full Buckhorn rear sights on a couple of my lever guns. Love them, sorta like poor man Peep Sights, but work the same. Look down the barrel, put the brass bead on the target and squeeze one off. Fast target aquisition, and fast follow up shots.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the better deal is to trade for both guns. The 35 with the Leupold scope is worth more than $400.

If you dont need a 45-70, then I'd sell it and buy something more practical, and keep the 35. This from a huge fan of the 45-70, but they are more gun that needed in OK or most states that dont have bears, or you arent hunting elk.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

poppy said:


> Love the lever guns and own several, including shotguns. The Henry levers are sweet.


Been reading some VERY good comments on Henrys customer service-apparently they care about their customers and most said parts were shipped free.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I heard Henry got hit hard by that hurircane.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

whiterock said:


> I heard Henry got hit hard by that hurircane.


their web site said they were well on way to recovery and were planning to be producing in early December

http://direct.henryrepeating.com/news-recovery.cfm


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

zant said:


> Been reading some VERY good comments on Henrys customer service-apparently they care about their customers and most said parts were shipped free.


They are very good about caring for their customers.. They have taken care of the SIL's rifle when ever he breaks a spring or something.. He swears by them..

I know if I have a chance I will buy one of their rifles..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

whiterock said:


> I heard Henry got hit hard by that hurircane.


Yes they did. 

They did send an email out to those of us on their list and did say when they would be up and running, but I don't remember when they said..


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm, 45/70 or 35 Rem hard choice there. I'd pick the 45/70 if I planned on hunting or protecting myself from very big critters on a regular basis, other wise I'd go with the 35 Rem. as it shoots flatter with less recoil, is easier on the wallet to shoot regularly, and is plenty of cartridge for anything under 800 lbs or so as long as you aren't trying to shoot into the next county.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

zant said:


> Been reading some VERY good comments on Henrys customer service-apparently they care about their customers and most said parts were shipped free.


Being in good standing with the local hdw store, I am in process of buying a few of their guns. I am paying a little along and along till I get a kitty built up, then get what I decide on !! I picked up a H001 yesterday, and the action on that rifle is smooth as soft butter right outta the box.


----------

